# Born of osiris tone needed



## sarkophagus (Jun 2, 2010)

hi im new to this forum and my band is going to record our ep at my house sometime soon 

my equipment
pod farm
reaper
superior drummer
izotope ozone 3

i am looking for a tone that is similar to born of osiris's tone on thier album the new reign i have some experience with recording but i just cant get close to the tone that we need. any help would be amazing right now as i have been sitting in front of a computer trying to get tones 4 a few hours and im going insane.....thanks!


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 2, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## Nialzzz (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey buddy.

Unfortunately I mic up my amp and when demoing, DI my Pod into the mbox (protools).

Thing you could do is go on the line 6 website. they have thousands upon thousands of patches, im not entirely sure you can drop patches into podfarm, but that's your best bet dude.

there is some patches from bulb and with your born of osiris tone quest, try the michael keene (the faceless) patches he's put up.

Either that or you go old school and mic up your amps.

what gear you and your guitarist running? home recording or in a studio?


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 2, 2010)

home, i would prefer to use my pod as my line 6 spider would be a big drag to mic up
i am using some sort of esp and i have all those patches already and am falling to use them but i could send you some samples to see if you could find a way to improve them


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 2, 2010)

i didnt see that micheal keene one before but i like it ill give it a go and see hwo thing turn out


----------



## Nialzzz (Jun 3, 2010)

I can understand. Combo amps don't move the speaker cones enough to warrant troubling yourself into miccing. 

The michael Keene is a good bet. Base your sound off it and finely edit the tone thereafter. You could try the fredrick thordendal patches too. They are mainly based on 7/8 string guitars, utilizing their lower tone. 

If it's a pod bean, remember to flick the switch on the back from amp to DI (makes a big change). The problem I face with reamping with a line 6 is the doubling tone. Make sure you have a separate tone bank for yourself and your other guitarist. It makes a mix sound fuller when panned. 

This might be going a bit far. To get proper balls in you recording dedicate two channels to each take. Each time you record a riff, record it simultaniously on two tracks. This boosts overall volume. But allows to tone to push through when you lay you drums down over the top.

Keep me posted dude. Hope it goes well.


----------



## xBOBxSAGETx (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question but how where would I find the POD patches at?


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 5, 2010)

Line 6 :: Custom Tone

its not a stupid question because you werent born knowing how to get pod patches you need to find out from somewhere right?
just search in the search bar there for what ever like born of osiris, meshuggah, bulb


----------



## AbstractAsylum (Jun 5, 2010)

Nialzzz said:


> Hey buddy.
> 
> Unfortunately I mic up my amp and when demoing, DI my Pod into the mbox (protools).
> 
> ...




Where can I find these patches?


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 5, 2010)

click here- http://line6.com/customtone/search/ 
and search for them


----------



## TreWatson (Jun 5, 2010)

i was never a fan of carbon-copying tones. make your own. the tones from the new reign sounded kinda 5150-ish with boosted mids.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 5, 2010)

Nialzzz said:


> ... Combo amps don't move the speaker cones enough to warrant troubling yourself into miccing.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 5, 2010)

TreKita said:


> i was never a fan of carbon-copying tones. make your own. the tones from the new reign sounded kinda 5150-ish with boosted mids.



This, and then slap a tube screamer, or an eq boost stomp box on the chain as well. 

When your EQing try to dial in minimal amounts of bass, scoop low mids a bit, tone it down at 3.5k and up, turn up the presence and treble on the amp sim and add in lots of upper mids. Add ears and your all set!


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 5, 2010)

yeah i have a good pod(the haevy/brutal/melodic)tone now but i am useless at mastering andy body know what i could do with izotope ozone 3 to make the heavy/brutal/melodic (i think thats the name of it) patch on the line 6 website to make a good tone similar to the new reigns

or if you could post me a patch and a ozone setting that would be great i just dont have the ear for tones at all


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks for the help i really appreciate 
but what would i use to eq it would izotope 3 work?
and one last thing what does 3.5k mean sorry if these are stupid questions but im clueless


----------



## Nialzzz (Jun 6, 2010)

@ trustisyours. 

What is invalid about that remark?

A higher percentage of combo amps are predominantly solidstate and below the 50 watt output. Now at lower levels, the speaker cones are not driven enough to cause substantial movement (which is the basis for all sound travel) which in turn does nothing to correctly and coherently affect the "pickup" on a microphone. Ergo, miccing a small combo is generally a waste of time, also compounded by the whole plethora of digital help readily available. 

In regards to eq'ing bud. I'm afraid, like I said before, I'm a protools fan. I'm sure you could bounce the track you needed and filter it into something like fruityloops (don't laugh) and eq it there, then bounce it out and impor back into your audio suite. 

It's an incredibly round-a-bout way. But having no knowledge of the program youre using, I can only direct you the way I know. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 7, 2010)

i have just tried mastering and EQing my guitar track ill have the result on my bands purevolume page
just search sarkophagus purevolume into google


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate that 'heavy/brutal/melodic' tone on Line 6. It's messy as fk. Not to mention it doesn't sound anything like a Michael Keene tone. At least in my opinion. I'm sure you can make something better just playing around in Gearbox, etc.


----------



## sarkophagus (Jun 7, 2010)

sarkophagus on PureVolume.com
check it out tell us if you like it or hate it either talking about the tone or the actual song(leads are misssing)


----------

